

Global DNS outage at Zerigo, the real-world perspective - aaronpeters
http://www.turbobytes.com/blog/global-dns-outage-zerigo/

======
nullrouted
Folks...stop using Zerigo they aren't supporting their products anymore and
there are much better alternatives:

[http://dns.he.net](http://dns.he.net)

[http://wwww.dnsmadeeasy.com](http://wwww.dnsmadeeasy.com)

[http://www.cloudflare.com](http://www.cloudflare.com)

[http://www.dnspark.com](http://www.dnspark.com)

[http://www.dyn.com](http://www.dyn.com)

There is a good site that tracks performance
[http://www.dnsperf.com](http://www.dnsperf.com).

------
ndboost
as someone who has dyn dns through them for my home network .. I definitely
noticed the slow down in response time.. takes 45 seconds to login to my
teamspeak server now. Most of that time is caught up in resolving the domain.

------
proteusguy
Any news regarding who is attacking Zerigo? Has Zerigo reported any recent
threats?

